# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  كيف تطعم 60 مسكيناً

## ليل السكون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 


حقيقة منتدى جميل ونافع ومفيد
النقاش هادئ وعلمي

وعندي سؤال بسيط أتمنى ألا تبخلوا بالإجابة 

من المعلوم أن من كفارة الجماع في رمضان إطعام ستين مسكيناً 
السؤال : 
ما هي الطريقة الأفضل لإطعامهم ؟
وما مقدار الواجب من الطعام بالكيلو بالأرز مثلاً

مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## علي الفضلي

يطعم عن كل مسكين مداً من حنطة أو أرز، أو نصف صاع من غيره أو خبزاً ولحماً أو غير ذلك من طعام الناس يصنعه لهم ويطعمه إياهم .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

كفارة الجماع في نهار رمضان

القسم : فتاوى > أخرى
السؤال : 
رجل جامع زوجته في رمضان قبل طلوع الفجر ، واستمر على هذه الحال حتى بعد طلوع الفجر ، فماذا عليهما ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً  . 


الجواب : للعلامة ابن باز رحمه الله
عليهما التوبة والكفارة وهي عتق رقبة ، فإن لم يستطيعا فصيام شهرين متتابعين ستين يوماً ، فإن لم يستطيعا ، فإطعام ستين مسكيناً لكل مسكين نصف صاع من قوت البلد مقداره كيلو ونصف تقريباً ، وعلى كل واحد منهما مع الكفارة المذكورة قضاء اليوم الذي حصل فيه الجماع . أصلح الله حالهما . 


المصدر : 
نشر في مجلة الدعوة العدد 1674 بتاريخ 13/9/1419هـ - مجموع فتاوى و مقالات متنوعة الجزء الخامس عشر

----------


## علي الفضلي

قال الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين في شرح الزاد :
[وقول المؤلّف: "فإطعام ستين مسكيناً" : هنا قدّر الطاعم دون المُطعم فهل المطعم مقدّر؟
المشهور من المذهب أنّه مُقدّر وهو مدٌّ من البر أو نصف صاع من غيره لكل مسكين، والمد ربع الصاع، أعني صاع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، وعلى هذا فتكون الأصواع لستين مسكيناً خمسة عشر صاعاً بصاع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، من البر، وصاع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ينقص عن الصاع المعروف الآن هنا في القصيم الخمس، وعلى هذا يكون الصاع في القصيم خمسة أمداد، ويكون إطعام ستين مسكيناً اثني عشر صاعاً بأصواع القصيم.
وقيل: بل يطعم نصف الصاع من البر أو غيره، واحتج هؤلاء بأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال لكعب بن عجرة - رضي الله عنه - حين حلق رأسه في العمرة، قال: "أطعم ستّة مساكين لكل مسكين نصف صاع" وأطلق، ولم يقل من التمر أو من البر، وهذا يقتضي أن يكون المقدر نصف الصاع، وإذا كان كذلك فزد على ما قلنا النصف، فيكون بالنسبة لصاع النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ثلاثين صاعاً، وبالنسبة لصاعنا أربعة وعشرين صاعاً.
والأمر في هذا قريب، فلو أن الإنسان احتاط وأطعم لكل مسكين نصف صاع لكان حسناً.
وقيل: إنه لا يتقدر بل يطعم بما يعد إطعاماً فلو أنه جمعهم وغداهم أو عشاهم أجزأ ذلك؛ لأن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال للرجل الذي جامع أهله في نهار رمضان: هل تستطيع أن تطعم ستين مسكيناً ؟ وهذا هو الصحيح].
انتهى من الشرح الممتع.

----------

